# Please help with sick little chicken



## Weewoo (Jun 6, 2021)

I just started owning a couple of chicks and one of them won’t eat,drink,keeps sneezing and raises head up and yawns.What should i do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If this is a really little chick there is much you can do. It's heartbreaking and we've all tried but were seldom successful. 

From you description it's in a bad spot. You can try wetting the food and offering it to peep.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Make sure your keeping it away from all other birds. Make sure you Quarantine the chick as soon as possible or you may prevent the disease to rest of your little birds. Also make sure your not squeezing it or that'll cause panic and possibly suffocation.. Try putting some water in the food. If the chick is cold than put a little cloth on it to keep it warm. I'm afraid Their isn't much more I can do. How old is it btw?


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

It’s probably some sort of parasite, if you google chick or chicken parasites you can identify which one and maybe find a cure


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> It’s probably some sort of parasite, if you google chick or chicken parasites you can identify which one and maybe find a cure


Probably yeah


----------

